# Dear CPF Users ... help needed. MagLite 3D colours...



## helge-seins (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello from Germany once again. I collect the MagLite 3D in different colours. Please don`t laugh, i know about smaller and brighter lights. But i like the finish.
To get my collection complete i look for different colours as they were: Pink, dark-green, light-blue and eventually purple. I got one in purple but it was in a nearly bad condition. If you know about other colours - please let me know.
I asked a dealer in the U.S. to sell me a dark green 3D. But he denied because of the order from "Mag-Instrument".
So if u knew where to get "MY" colours or knew somebody who got one of these and want to sell please contact me.

Thank you so much !

http://www.arcor.de/palb/album_popup_big.jsp?albumID=4101679&pos=6&interval=0&width=1920&height=1080


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 30, 2011)

3D colors are pretty easy to find in the US, but getting a dealer to export will be a challenge.


----------



## garryx (Apr 2, 2011)

Why laugh, good job OP~


----------



## HotWire (Apr 2, 2011)

I see colored Maglites on ebay from time to time. Some are new, some used.


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

I sent you a pm with information concerning a couple of places that claim to ship to Germany. I enjoyed your photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## merrimac (Apr 3, 2011)

Verey nice display, there aren't many 3-D you do not have, the only ones i can think of are Dark Green,
Purple, maybe Midnight Blue and Camo. I have coper in 2 and 4 D but no 3 and no Maglite Raceing, i'll 
be on the look-out for You


----------



## helge-seins (May 10, 2011)

First of all i have to say "thank you" to all. Nice helping in here. "ZBattery"-store i know him. They`re able to sell to germany if some points are fullfilled. 
Nobody knows an PINK-Lady for me ?!?!? Or an different place to look ?
Thank you once again...

Oooops.... there`s an error... THIS is my new display with all colours !

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/81/1409781/1680_6661373139666561.jpg


----------



## MAG-Fan (May 12, 2011)

@Helge-seins

evtl i can help with a Fuchsia.

PM me

Thank´s


----------



## DrSwiger (May 16, 2011)

Somebody has to have a Copper for sale.


----------



## helge-seins (May 16, 2011)

Copper is right in the middle between silver and titanium. Thx !


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 16, 2011)

Not a dedicated Mag collector, but weren't there also camoflage ones in three different color combos?



helge-seins said:


> Copper is right in the middle between silver and titanium. Thx !


----------



## helge-seins (May 16, 2011)

I know about two different camo colours, but u r right: they arent there ! :wave:

Would u sell them to me for low money ? :ironic:


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 16, 2011)

Helge-seins,
I mentioned it because of my memory of having seen them in the past. I do not own any , But I will gladly keep an eye out and let you know if I have found some that you can buy. By the way, my flashaholism started with a mini-mag back in the early 80's.
Question, Is the Mag-lite on an export restriction to Germany? It seems odd to me that you can only aquire certain models there in Germany:thinking:



helge-seins said:


> I know about two different camo colours, but u r right: they arent there ! :wave:
> 
> Would u sell them to me for low money ? :ironic:


----------



## helge-seins (May 18, 2011)

Question, Is the Mag-lite on an export restriction to Germany? It seems odd to me that you can only aquire certain models there in Germany.

Yes, there is an export restriction to germany. But there is no problem to speak to Mag-Instrument and so you may get any Mag-Lite from the U.S. to Germany.


----------



## watermelonfan (Jun 3, 2011)

I love your set up. I would totally want your oil colored one if I had the extra cash.


----------



## helge-seins (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry i don`t really understand... the "PICASSO" or what ?! oo:


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 19, 2011)

helge-seins said:


> I know about two different camo colours, but u r right: they arent there ! :wave:
> 
> Would u sell them to me for low money ? :ironic:


 
Yes I see two different Camo Colors, Camo & UPC Camo.


----------



## helge-seins (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes "got Lumens" thats the models i knew .... ;-) Thx !


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 19, 2011)

What about Purple?


----------

